# Warum gibt es noch VGA-Anschlüsse?



## skuttner (11. August 2011)

*Warum gibt es noch VGA-Anschlüsse?*

Heihoo,

mich beschäftigt die oben genannte Frage nach dem noch immer existierenden VGA-Anschluss...gibt es einen wirklichen Grund warum er noch an vielen Monitoren zu finden ist? Warum ist er z.B. an hochwertigen Dell-Monitoren mit IPS-Panel? und WARUM wird immernoch bei vielen monitoren das VGA-Kabel mitgeliefert? 

Die Mehrheit der Leute benutzt diesen Anschluss  doch eh nicht mehr (sofern sie wissen, dass es einen qualitativen Unterschied gibt...)! Daher erscheint es mir als Verschwendung, allen Monitoren (besonders bei teuren und hochwertigen) dieses Kabel beizulegen...
Das einige Menschen noch Grafikkarten mit auschließlich VGA-Anschlüssen hätten erscheint auch unlogisch, zumal es ja Adapter gibt. Und ernsthaft: Wer sich heutzutage einen neuen Monitor kauft und ihn per VGA anschließen will soll sich doch einfach zusätzlich diesen entsprechenden Adapter kaufen, denn der ist SELBST SCHULD 

was meint ihr?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (11. August 2011)

*AW: Warum gibt es noch VGA-Anschlüsse?*

Nicht jeder hat seinen Rechner an einem PC-Monitor ....
Z.B hat mein kleiner Fernseher in der Küche nur nen VGA-Anschluss, demnach muss ich noch nen VGA-Kabel benutzen, oder mein zweiter Monitor am Hauptrechner besitzt auch nur VGA, der 19"-Monitor an meinen Zweitrechner besitzt auch nur VGA ... bei mir auf der Arbeit werden ständig die Rechner modernisiert, mittlerweile kommen schon die ersten auf LIANO-Basis, trotzdem sind die Monitore meist 6-10Jahre alt, also VGA ... usw. usw.

Also ums kurz zufassen, es sind noch sehr sehr viele VGA-Monitore im Umlauf ... vielleicht nicht grad in diesem Forenkreis, aber das macht vom Gesamtmarkt eher nur ne Randgruppe aus


----------



## wuschi (11. August 2011)

*AW: Warum gibt es noch VGA-Anschlüsse?*

oder leute die noch n laptop mit vga anschluss haben un an einen grösseren monitor oder etwas älteren beamer arbeiten wollen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. August 2011)

*AW: Warum gibt es noch VGA-Anschlüsse?*

Es gibt Geräte die nicht so schnellebig sind, und da kann es halt noch Sinn machen. Auch gibt es noch genug Monitorbesitzer die auf die Röhre setzen bzw ein älteres Modell nutzen und erst ersetzen wenn es einen Defekt aufweist.


----------



## Eftilon (11. August 2011)

*AW: Warum gibt es noch VGA-Anschlüsse?*

Das mit dem Beamer könnte ein argument sein. VGA unterstützt bis 15 meter lange Kabel, DVI glaub ich nur bis 5 und DP ist noch zu neu.

eftilon


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2011)

*AW: Warum gibt es noch VGA-Anschlüsse?*



wuschi schrieb:


> oder leute die noch n laptop mit vga anschluss haben un an einen grösseren monitor oder etwas älteren beamer arbeiten wollen


 
Beamer haben wohl nichts damit zu tun, warum der VGA Anschluss an einem Monitor verbaut wird 
Notebooks schon eher - viele haben HDMI und D-SUB, aber kein DVI oder DP. Da HDMI Lizenzgebühren kostet, bietet man eher D-SUB an. Dazu kommen alte Bürorechner, die auch in 5 Jahren noch für Office reichen werden, aber ggf. neue oder Zweitmonitore bekommen sollen.
Daraus folgt umgekehrt aber auch: Der Anschluss ist sowieso in jeder Ansteuerung integriert. Ihn nicht zu verbauen spart nur ein paar Cent für die physische Verbindung. Im Gegensatz zu Mainboardherstellern scheinen Monitorproduzenten dafür noch nicht riskieren zu wollen, einen Kunden zu verlieren.

Das man zusätzlich aber auch das Kabel beilegt, wundert mich ebenfalls. Für Leute, die die letzte Röhre mit festem Kabel ausmisten nett, aber selbst die könnten es einfach dazu bestellen und alle, die es nicht brauchen, freuen sich über fünf gesparte Euro.


----------



## skuttner (13. August 2011)

*AW: Warum gibt es noch VGA-Anschlüsse?*

eben, das mit dem kabel versteh ich irgendwie nicht...

ein kleine (wirklich kleine  ) recherche hat ergeben, dass intel und amd noch bis 2015 vga unterstützen, dann nicht mehr...


----------

